# Rymmen See in Schweden



## Willoughby (14. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich fahre diesen Sommer mit Familie für zwei Wochen Anfang August an den Rymmen-See in Schweden. Meine Frau hat dort ein Haus ausgesucht und gebucht. Nun braucht es ja nicht viel, um bei "See" und "Schweden" auf "Angeln" zu kommen. Ich habe nun seit einiger Zeit vieles, was hier im Board zu "Schweden" steht, gelesen. Meine Angelkenntnisse sind allerdings nur sehr bescheiden und deswegen wollte ich Euch fragen, ob ihr mir ein paar grundlegende Tipps geben könnt, worauf man v.a. achten solllte. Vielleicht hat auch jemand eine gute Buchempfehlung? Der Rymmen gilt als gutes Zander und Aal-Gewässer. Ach ja: Und was kostet es eigentlich, einen schwedischen Binnensee zu befischen?
Gruß,
Matthias


----------



## Johann (14. März 2006)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Hallo Matthias !
Also ohne jetzt den See zu kennen, solltest Du bei der Ankunft in S (oder bereits jetzt online) zum turistbyra vor Ort gehen und dort ne Gewässerkarte und einen Tages- oder Wochenschein kaufen. Das kostet in Schweden echt nicht die Welt. Weitere Infos gibt es dort auch noch.

:m J.


----------



## Uwe_H (14. März 2006)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Verrate uns doch mal wo dieser Rymmensee liegt...so ungefähr...


----------



## Willoughby (15. März 2006)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Der Rymmen See liegt ziemlich in der Mitte von Smaland, also "nördliches Südschweden", ist ca. 11 qkm groß, im Schnitt so 5 m tief - hab ich gelesen.
Danke schonmal für den online-turistbyra-Tipp.
Matthias


----------



## Swe-Carp (24. März 2006)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

@-Mathias
Vom Rymmen gibt es definitiv keine Gewässerkarte.
Der See ist auch nicht einfach zu befischen,plane ruhig erst mal  Woche zur Erkundung ein.Ohne Echolot geht nichts,Du mußt die Kannten finden,erster Anhaltspunkt sind die Inseln.Schleppe diese mit tieflaufenden Wobblern im Zick-Zack ab,diese müssen auch immer mal über Grund hoppeln.
Hänger sind meist lösbar.(Steine)
Als Wobbler haben sich schlanke Wobbler in Gelb/Orange bewährt.z.B.Reef Runner.Fangzeit Anfang August bei trüben Wetter ab 17 Uhr, bei Sonne etwas später oder morgens nach Sonnenaufgang.Im Dunkeln schleppen an den Kannten bringt keine Bisse.
Im Dunklen mit Köfi auf Erhöhungen(Bänken) über gleichmäßigen Untergrund
fischen,bringt Zander ,Aale und sogar im Sommer oft Quappen.
Wo bist Du am Rymmen/bei wem?


----------



## Willoughby (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Hi Swe-Carp,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Ich kann erst jetzt antworten, da ich die letzten Monate beruflich ein paar Husarenritte durchmachen musste und erst jetzt wieder Ruhe für die Angelplanung habe. 
Wir fahren in ein Mehrfamilienhaus, das glaube ich "bookegard" oder so, heißt. Liegt am Westufer ungefähr in der vertikalen Mitte des Seeufers.
Gruß aus Thüringen!
Matthias


----------



## Knicklicht (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Hallo,Willoughby...
bin 2002 am Rymmen gewesen,gebucht habe ich bei Beo-Tours.Unser Haus war in der nähe von Ridaholm ziemlich versteckt wo der Rymmen in den Kättelen läuft.(Über ein kleines Kraftwerk).Da ich zum ersten mal mit Familie in Schweden war,kam ich leider nicht so oft zum Angeln.
Hier meine Tipps für dich.In Ridaholm(Rydaholm) gibt es ein Schreibwarengeschäft mit Kiosk und Lottostelle.Der Inhaber spricht perfekt deutsch und hat jede menge Tips für Leute die Angeln wollen und Ausflüge machen möchten.Bei ihm gibt es auch eine Angelkarte und Gewässerkarte.Mit der Angelkarte kannst du im Rymmen,Rusken,Kättelen usw angeln,ist alles markiert.Also jede menge Wasser zum befischen.Der Rymmen war für mich nicht gut zum beangeln,denn ich hatte nur ein Ruderboot zum fischen.Habe dann aber eine stelle am Kättelen gefunden die einfach Top war,habe dort 2 Zander und einen Hecht gefangen vom Ufer aus.Desweiteren habe ich noch einen Deutschen getroffen der regelmäßig am Rymmen ist und schon gute erfolge auf Zander hatte.Ich habe immer mit Rotfeder gefischt die es dort in Massen gibt.Für Ausflüge mit Familie ist Vernamo ein schönes Städtchen,desweiteren die Glashütten(Glasriket),dann STORE MOSSE ein riesiges Moorgebiet(aber aufpassen und nicht verlaufen|supergri )Ach ja die Glashütten sind bei Johanfors.Göteborg ist auch einen Ausflug wert,Fahrtzeit ca. 2 Stunden.Es lohnt sich dort eine Paddan Tour durch die Grachten zu machen,dann das Universium in Göteborg ist einfach genial,würde es gerne mehr beschreiben aber das würde zu lang.Für jeden Angler aber ein muss....#6 .Auch in Göteborg,der Lisebergpark mit Achterbahnen usw....So und dann gibt es noch Högakull ein Aussichtspunkt auf den Rymmen,ist aber ziemlich versteckt zwischen Rydaholm und Bor glaub ich ,lohnt sich aber auch.Auf dem Weg (er schlängelt sich durch den Wald) kommt man auch an dem Haus vorbei was ich gemietet hatte.
So, falls du noch weitere Fragen hast dann Poste hier im Forum...
Gruss Knicklicht#h


----------



## Willoughby (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Danke Knicklicht. Da hast Du gleich neben Tipps zum Fischen eine nette Auswahl an Unternehmungsmöglichkeiten mitgeliefert! Bestens!
Aus Deiner leichten Klage über das Ruderboot entnehme ich, dass wir uns dann wohl doch auch noch für das Motorboot entscheiden sollten, das man an unserem Ferienhaus mit dazu buchen kann. Oder?


----------



## Knicklicht (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Hi Willi,
na klar ist ein Motorboot besser als rudern,kannst ja viel mehr abfischen....:q Für mich war es denoch ein toller Urlaub eben weil ich auch mal Land und Leute kennen gelernt habe.War die Jahre zuvor immer mit nem Kumpel in Schweden,aber weiter nördlich auf der Halbinsel Ljuskön bei Thomas und Brigitta.  Na dann noch viel Spass bei der Planung vom Urlaub....
P.S.: Gib mal bei Google.de die Stichworte Rymmen-Gös-Gädda ein da findet man ne ganze menge Infos mit Bildern,aber viel auf schwedisch.....

Bis denne, Gruss Knicklicht|wavey:


----------



## schimmkoe (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Hi Willoughy,

wir haben auch das Haus Bokegard am Rymmensee für Mitte August d.J. gebucht. Hast du uns nähere Insiderinfos?

Gruß schimmkoe


----------



## sternschnuppe89 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Hey Jungs,

fahren dieses Jahr auch nach Schweden und eben auch in das genannte Haus Bokegard. Ich würde gerne einmal wissen ob es da nun schon irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte vom Rymmen-See gibt und im genauen vom o.g. Haus ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## emmis.sn (16. August 2010)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

moin moin,

wir fahren samstag auch an den rymmen.
unser Haus heißt bor und ist über novasol gebucht. die exakte Lage kenne ich schon. es liegt auch auf der Westseite ca. in der Mitte.

mich würde interessieren ob bei dem Wasserwerk das Wasser in den rymmen reinfließt oder geht es aus dem rymmen raus?

Mal schauen wie die Räuber in dem See so drauf sind. 

Ich werde auf jedenfall berichten.
Wir haben echo, GPS und Motor dabei...

lg emmis


----------



## Teibei (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Hey!

Ich muss nochmal den Threat rauskramen 

War in letzter Zeit nochmal jemand am Rymmen aktiv und kann was zu Fängen und Fischbestand sagen?

Das Gewässer macht einen interessanten Eindruck.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Johann (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

Hey!
Mich würde auch mal ein kurzer Angelbericht über den Rymmen interessieren!

Johann


----------



## Maik (15. Mai 2015)

*AW: Rymmen See in Schweden*

hi leider steht hier sehr wenig über den rymmen wenn jemand erfahrung an dem see hat währe ich für infos sehr dankbar


----------



## Rymmenfiskare (27. November 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Habe gerade durch Zufalls gesehen, dass der Rymmen bereits auch in Foren bekannt ist! 
Ich bin dort quasi aufgewachsen, da teile meiner Familie dort wohnen. Rune und Vivi-Anne, denen Bookegård gehört, kenne ich ziemlich gut.
Wenn jemand aktuelle Fragen bzgl. des Angelns hat, immer gerne.
Gruß!


----------

